# Máy bơm nước Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (4/11/20)

*Máy bơm nước TECO*

Với nhiều tính năng nổi bật *Máy bơm nước TECO* là loại máy bơm đang được sử dụng rộng rãi nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. *Máy bơm Teco* có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng di chuyển, dễ lắp đặt. Hiệu suất sử dụng cao, vận hành êm ái, lưu lượng ổn định, cột áp cao, tiết kiệm điện năng





*Máy bơm công nghiệp teco* do *Xương Minh* cung cấp Toàn Quốc





*Máy bơm teco liền trục* do *Công ty Xương Minh* cung cấp Toàn Quốc

*Máy bơm TECO*, *bơm nước teco* được sử dụng trong mọi lĩnh vực từ công nghiệp đến nông nghiệp, các công trình công cộng, công trình xã hội, dân sinh, khu vui chơi giải trí, trung tâm thương mại...hay đơn giản nhất là ngay trong chính ngôi nhà của bạn đều cần sử dụng đến máy bơm nước teco khi có nhu cầu sử dụng nước.

*Ứng dụng:
- Máy được sử dụng nhiều trong các trạm bơm thủy lợi, tháp làm mát nước, hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt.
- Ngoài ra máy còn được dùng để cấp thoát nước ao hồ, sông suối, chống úng, chống ngập lụt.
- Đặc biệt máy còn dùng để tưới nước nông nghiệp, hay trong công nghiệp để sử dụng cho nồi hơi, hệ thống yêu cầu áp lực nước cao, hệ thống điều áp, tạo áp cao, hệ thống giặt tẩy rửa.

[VIDEO]



Máy bơm teco, bơm nước teco

[VIDEO]



Máy bơm teco-ebara, bơm nước teco ebara

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt, Động cơ TECO, Máy bơm TECO, Máy bơm- linh kiện *tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

